# VPN - Connexion à un réseau d'entreprise



## Mathieu L (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au réseau de mon entreprise via VPN.

Démarche utilisée : 
- Créer une nouvelle connexion : VPN / PPTP
- Réglages : 
  - Config : par défaut
  - Adresse : 194.51.***.***
  - Nom : mathieul
  - Chiffrement : automatique
- Pas d'authentification automatique
- Réglages avancés : 
  - Onglet 'Option' : 'Envoyer tout le trafic sur la connexion VPN'
  - Onglet TCP/IP : 'IPv4 par PPP'

Voilà la config que j'ai appliqué.

Quand je clique sur Se Connecter, je rentre mon mot de passe du domaine, et j'ai le message suivant : 
"Le serveur PPTP-VPN ne répond pas. Essayez de vous reconnecter. Si le problème persiste, vérifiez vos réglages et contactez votre administrateur".

C'e n'est pas un problème de login, car quand je tape un mdp volontairement faux, le message indique clairement que l'authentification n'est pas possible. Là on dirait que ça vient d'ailleurs.

Merci d'avance.
Mathieu


----------



## Mathieu L (31 Juillet 2010)

Je me permet de remonter le sujet, car c'est assez important pour moi de pouvoir ouvrir cette connexion.
Merci,


----------



## Mathieu L (5 Août 2010)

Je me permet à nouveau ? 
Personne n'utilise de connexion VPN ?


----------



## darkslide (5 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas si peux être utile, car moi je suis arrivé à le faire - mais dans le sens inverse.

Je mexplique. Jai un MacMini Serveur chez moi et javais envie de vois si, éventuellement, je pourrais créer un VPN pour pouvoir récupérer certains fichiers/dossiers etc. depuis mon bureau.

Après le paramétrage du serveur, et mon MBP, le seul hic cétait le pare-feu au bureau  il suffisait douvrir les ports et hop !

Dans votre schème vous navez pas indiqué si vous étiez le seul à utiliser  le VPN  car, bien entendu, sil y a dautres qui utilisent déjà, le problème ne vient pas du pare-feu.


----------



## Mathieu L (5 Août 2010)

En effet je ne suis pas le seul à l'utiliser.
Mes collègues, tous sous Windows XP, n'ont aucun problème pour se connecter.
De même pour moi, j'ai emprunter un pc HP sous Windows, et j'ai pu établir la connexion VPN. 
A priori ça ne vient pas non plus de ma connexion internet.


----------



## darkslide (5 Août 2010)

Donc il faut plutôt regarder au niveau du config sur le Mac...

Sachant que j'utilise L2TP avec le Mac, je vais activer le PPTP et faire des essais avec un PC portable sous Windows...malheureusement, je n'aurais pas de réponse avant demain...

(J'ai gagné le droit de revenir à la maison en soirée  )

Pardon, oublier: le but de tout ça c'est de voir la différence des paramètres Win/Mac OS...


----------



## Mathieu L (5 Août 2010)

Je t'avoue que je ne suis pas très compétent sur toutes ces histoires de protocole. Ça n'a pas l'air d'être ton cas.
J'attends donc de tes nouvelles.
Merci d'être passé


----------



## darkslide (6 Août 2010)

C'est déjà demain? Pfffffff

Apres quelques testes, jaimerai juste revoir vos paramètres :

Créer une nouvelle connexion : VPN / PPTP

                      Config : par défaut
                      Adresse : 194.51.***.***
                      Nom : mathieul
_Le « nom » doivent impérativement correspond avec une compte actif sur le serveur Windows _
                        Chiffrement : automatique

Bouton « Réglages dauthentification »
                        Mot de Passe : **********
_Le mot de passe cest celui qui correspond avec le « nom » précédent_

Bouton « Avancé »
                        Onglet DNS : le serveur DNS de votre travail
                        Onglet Proxy : si, éventuellement, le serveur est derrière un PROXY


Ceci dit, il me semble que ça ne viens pas de la ( !!). Est-ce que votre « nom » est bien en minuscules ? Je demande car jai eu un problème didentification similaire car javais oublié une majusculeEtrangement, même pour les erreurs de nom/mot de passe, il ny a pas de message qui correspond. (Au moins avec W**** il vous dise « Votre nom ou mdp ne correspond pas » !)

Ce matin, je suis arrivé à me connecter depuis mon boulot au serveur à la maison  Serveur Mac, client WinXP sans trop de problème, donc il faut peut-être simplement revoir les paramètres de base  nom et mot de passe dabord. Désolé de ne pas pouvoir vous aider plus.


----------



## darkslide (9 Août 2010)

Mathieu L a dit:


> J'attends donc de tes nouvelles.



...et moi j'attends les tiennes............:sleep:


----------



## Mathieu L (14 Août 2010)

Salut Darkslide.

Bon j'ai refait des essais en faisant très attention au nom de connexion et mot de passe, même résultat.
J'ai aussi essayé le nom d'un collègue, qui n'a pas de caractères spéciaux dans le mot de passe (peut être cela aurait pu jouer), et même résultat.

Tests fait avec : 
nom_utilisateur  -  mot de passe 
domaine\nom_utilisateur  -  mot de passe 
DOMAINE\nom_utilisateur  -  mot de passe 

Dans chacun des cas, j'ai le même message.

Penses tu qu'une option sur le serveur bloque l'accès des machines avec un OS différent ?

C'est vraiment dommage, parce qu'en plus je n'ai pas de double boot sur mon 'vieux' MB blanc. Une émulation d'un XP ou un boot sur XP aurait très certainement fait l'affaire !


----------



## darkslide (14 Août 2010)

Je ne pense pas quil y a un quelconque limitation par rapport lOS.

Au niveau de votre paramétrage (VPN PPTP) vérifie sil y a un chiffrage  vous avez le choix entre automatique maximum ou aucun  essai les 3  ça se peut quil ny a pas de chiffrage du tout.

Sur la même page -> Avance -> TCP/IP i faut choisir  Via PPP

Est-ce que vous avez renseigner lidentifiant et le mot de passe sur la page Préférences Réseau ?

Pour ce qui concerne XP - pourquoi pas installer Parallels (Virtuel Machine)


----------



## Mathieu L (17 Août 2010)

Le chiffrage, j'avais essayé les trois options.
Pour l'adresse ip, même chose, en automatique, ou manuel sur une adresse dispo.
Rien de tout cela n'y a fait.

Tu me parles de machine virtuelle, c'est finalement la solution que je vais prendre.
Je vais essayé VirtualBox, qui a l'avantage de la gratuité sur Parallels (si je ne m'abuse).

En tout cas merci d'avoir pris le temps, 
Bien amicalement, 
Mathieu


----------

